# Best snowboard scenes of all time



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

these are only teasers but they give me goosebumps every time i watch them 

Gather & Ride on Vimeo

That's it, That's all on Vimeo

the intro to DC mtn lab

YouTube - DC MTN lab part 1/5


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its the home hill

YouTube - Volcom Escramble!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

that gather and ride video made me touch my penis


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

this year, there is something wrong.

perhaps it is coz of all the absolutely pants seasons i have endured lately but....

i am not even slightly stoked.

put simply, i can't be arsed.

the idea of a hammock on a sun drenched beach appeals more than any white out.

what's happened?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Mr thanks Dr Wolfie.

your consultation fee is in the post


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

wolf i kinda liked your video. the pro videos just make me feel bad about myself. it's nice to see people of relatively the same skill level as me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

*DC Mountain Lab 1.5*

best boarding movie i have ever seen by far its fucking hilarious and DC has some sick boarders. best scene can be any thing from the rally car jumping or shush mogleman telling awesome stories of his yacht "the percifany" so instead of the best scene im saying this is the best movie by far  BOOM!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

*thught i would give u a peak at 1.5 if u havnt seen it*

YouTube - DC Mountain Lab 1.5 Video Teaser


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wu-Tang said:


> YouTube - DC Mountain Lab 1.5 Video Teaser



you can watch the whole dc mtn lab and mtn lab 1.5 on youtube 
mtn lab 1
YouTube - DC MTN lab part 1/5

Mtn lab 1.5
YouTube - DC MTN Lab 1.5 (1 of 6)

those are just the first videos of a series just look for the next video in the series on the right when your on youtube


----------

